# Life Jackets!!



## mommyto3GSD (Jun 18, 2016)

So, we're planning on taking the pups out on the water in a couple of weeks so we got them lifejackets... you know, safety first! Well, Athena looks like we just told her she has to wear it for the rest of her life... I think she's planning our demise! Hahahaha!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Athena shows her feelings. That look says it all. Your other GSD is like OK this is good. They look ready to go. Did she start smiling when you took it off or is still planning?


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Once they start associating the life jackets with swimming and outdoor fun, they'll probably go bonkers when they see them.


----------



## mommyto3GSD (Jun 18, 2016)

As soon as I took it off she was happy again! Zeus couldn't care less what he's wearing as long as I'm happy with him


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

No fun wearing life jackets in the house lol! Yes I agree she will forget all about the life jacket wants her nose gets a hint of the smell of salt water'!


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

It's not pink enough...


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Oh my goodness -that face is hilarious!


----------

